
Ask HN: Why was this post removed? - sleazy_b
This post (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=17801395), linked to a book review in The New York Times, written by Nobel Prize winning economist Joseph Stiglitz. It seems like a fine thing to have posted here, yet it was removed. Any idea as to why?
======
1337biz
No idea about that one but unless it is some break through idea I downvote /
flag any political controversial topics. HN mods and users are doing so far an
amazing job keeping this place free from toxic, ideological shouting matches.

Best example is your post - for me Stiglitz is a political hack whom I can't
take serious, for you he did write something so substantial that you made a
follow up post on your submission.

~~~
sleazy_b
Fair point. I thought it was super strange that a book review would get
flagged but didn't consider the fact that it was controversial.

------
sleazy_b
Link to the Times review:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/20/books/review/winners-
take...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/20/books/review/winners-take-all-
anand-giridharadas.html)

------
masonic
It looks perfectly visible to me, with neither "dead" nor "flagged" badging.

------
grawprog
Looks like it was flagged a bunch.

